# Used Cars, Motorbikes, Boats, Trucks, Agricultural machinery.



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello,
I used to have a good link to a site in Pt that listed used cars etc, just pulling my hair out trying to re-find it, think it covered the whole of Portugal and listed all sorts.

Also if you have any good links for Portuguese websites advertising used cars etc?

many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try here boats are barcos
Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados
Anúncios grátis em Portugal, anúncios classificados em Portugal (Compra em Portugal, Venda em Portugal, Contatos em Portugal, Motor em Portugal, Moradia - Locais Comunidade em Portugal,...)
Leiloes.net - Faça as suas Compras em Leiloes.net


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's some car sites:

Used cars Portugal Pre-owned cars for sale OOYYO 

Cars Portugal - The Portugal Used Car Locator 

Interclssicos

And fuel prices:

Preços de Combustíveis Online - Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's some car sites:

Used cars Portugal Pre-owned cars for sale OOYYO 

Cars Portugal - The Portugal Used Car Locator 

Interclssicos

And fuel prices:

Preços de Combustíveis Online - Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia


----------

